# Which personality type is hypervigilant?



## MissMel (Jul 13, 2014)

My husband tested as an ISTJ. Which is about right but he is constantly watching everything and everyone for anything. He also believes that there is always some conspiracy going on at work/home. Is this consistant with the ISTJ personality? The reason I ask is that he is horribly unselfaware and typically answers the test questions with idealistic answers.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

The paranoid type is hypervigilant. Any mbti type can be paranoid. Mbti is never going to give you more insight into someone than they want you to see.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Hyper-vigilant behavior may be a symptom of PTSD as well.


----------

